# Italy/schengen /student Visa HELP !!!



## hpzwebb (May 5, 2015)

Hi Im new to the forum and i have an odd situation. PLEASE HELP!

VERSION 1)
question A)
I've been offered a part time job in Portugal but i want to live in Italy part time. I will have a work visa that allows me to live in the schengen countries (like Italy) but not rent (i hear) . If i have a work visa in Portugal, does that apply to Italy as well?

question B)
i want to ship 3 small boxes over what are the requirements for shipping. Since its so small will it be a problem?

question C)
do i have to have the work visa before i go over?
i want to be there in June what if it takes longer to get the work visa . Can i stay on a tourist visa and then change it to a work visa? do i have to come back to the states to do so?

question D)
will i have to/ can i apply for residency?

VERSION 2)
question A)
I've also been offered a job in Israel. i still want to live part time in Italy (2 weeks a month) can i come in and out of the country that frequently? over the course of a year or will it be a problem even if I'm not working in Italy. 

question B)
i'd still like to be in Italy starting in June - September on the tourist visa. Do i have to then leave for 90 days before i can start coming in and out? or can i start coming in and out right away?

question C)
i was thinking perhaps of getting a student visa to make the back and forth less tricky. ill have 2 weeks a month to be in country going to school. does this sound possible?
i was thinking a language school (I'm very much a beginner) or fashion school (thats my profession) id prefer the language school because i need to learn but i hear its not as likely they give you the visa if you are a beginner???

question D)
if i have health insurance through my job in Israel will that work for the student visa requirement in Italy

question E) if i buy a ticket to Italy do i have to have a return flight booked?

any other thoughts on how to make these 2 different options work? i want to be in Italy for year. and June is basically upon me.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> VERSION 1)
> question A)
> I've been offered a part time job in Portugal but i want to live in Italy part time. I will have a work visa that allows me to live in the schengen countries (like Italy) but not rent (i hear) . If i have a work visa in Portugal, does that apply to Italy as well?


No - a work visa applies only to the country in which you have the visa. And usually, a work visa has to be applied for by the employer, not the employee.


> question B)
> i want to ship 3 small boxes over what are the requirements for shipping. Since its so small will it be a problem?


There aren't really any restrictions per se. But generally you can only avoid VAT on shipments if you can produce a residence permit and proof that the items you've shipped to yourself have belonged to you for at least 6 months prior to shipment.



> question C)
> do i have to have the work visa before i go over?
> i want to be there in June what if it takes longer to get the work visa . Can i stay on a tourist visa and then change it to a work visa? do i have to come back to the states to do so?


A work visa normally has to be obtained by your employer (after they have obtained work authorization to hire a foreigner). There are a few countries where you can enter on a tourist visa and then switch - but check the website for the consulate of the country where you plan to live (and work) for details.



> question D)
> will i have to/ can i apply for residency?


You enter a country on a visa. Then, you obtain a residency permit in order to stay there.

If you've been offered a job in Israel, you should get a visa for Israel, which means you'll be taking residence there and not in Italy. Again, check the Consulate websites for the details.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

hpzwebb said:


> Hi Im new to the forum and i have an odd situation. PLEASE HELP!
> 
> question C)
> i was thinking perhaps of getting a student visa to make the back and forth less tricky. ill have 2 weeks a month to be in country going to school. does this sound possible?
> i was thinking a language school (I'm very much a beginner) or fashion school (thats my profession) id prefer the language school because i need to learn but i hear its not as likely they give you the visa if you are a beginner???


Italy does not issue student visas for basic language courses. If you were already fluent in daily conversational Italian and wanted to further study the language at the university level, that might work.

But, no, not for basic, entry level, Italian lessons.


----------



## DeeS (Mar 4, 2012)

The first three years I was in Italy, I was here on a student visa that I obtained by attending a language school which was certified by the Ministry of Education. You can get a student visa through these schools, but you have to attend at least 20 hours/week. You have to also show evidence of your housing, which can be arranged through the school in an apartment with other students. 

It all depends on the school. There are several, but if you are planning on traveling around Italy, it can be a problem. The first year I attended 5 different schools in 5 different cities, and getting my visa was a nightmare. The SF consulate is decent to work with, but don't hit them with so many questions all at once. Do your research first and narrow your questions down to one of two. They get hundreds of emails/day, and will be more willing to respond if you are concise.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

DeeS said:


> The first three years I was in Italy, I was here on a student visa ...


How long ago was that?

The New York City Italian consulate has made it clear in recent years that it will not issue student visas for anything less than an advanced university course, whether Italian language or any other course of study. Their reasoning is that you don't need to go to Italy for basic courses.

In fact, if you view the list of visa types allowable here Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti

you will see they are:


STUDY: Application to Italian Universities
STUDY: Study Grants
STUDY: Religious novitiate/training
STUDY: Technical and professional instruction_ beyond the level of compulsory education_


----------

